# How cold is too cold?



## njcoppola (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm curious to know how die hard the "typical" commuter is. At what point do you say, "the hell with this, it's too cold."?


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

njcoppola said:


> I'm curious to know how die hard the "typical" commuter is. At what point do you say, "the hell with this, it's too cold."?


When body parts fall off...  

Here in norcal, it never gets too cold to ride - high 30's was the coldest I've seen. As someone once said: "There is no bad weather, only bad clothes". Dress right and you won't even notice.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Doesn't get all that cold in DC so we ride all year.*



njcoppola said:


> I'm curious to know how die hard the "typical" commuter is. At what point do you say, "the hell with this, it's too cold."?


Never seen it below 0 degrees F. It is pretty neat when the Potomac River freezes over.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Pretty D*** Cold*



njcoppola said:


> I'm curious to know how die hard the "typical" commuter is. At what point do you say, "the hell with this, it's too cold."?


When it hits 0 (F) I think it's too cold. Pretty much anything above that I can deal with, provided I think about dressing.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm not a commuter but one winter I was taking 30 mile rides every weekend. I had gotten down to 18 degrees successfully. The next weekend it was 11 degrees when I set out. By 3 miles my feet were frozen and I had to turn back for a 6 mile total ride.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Pretty damn cold*

Back in my commuting days, the coldest I rode to work (5 miles) was -22 F (-30 C). That was cold, and I was glad to have a place to put my bike inside when I got there so that things could thaw and dry before the ride home. When it comes to the "how cold was it" question, put it in terms of the well-known "male shrinkage" issue. When someone asks the question, just hold up your thumb and forefinger, about 3/4" apart, and say "This cold!"


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

This cold!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

It was 69 degrees this morning in Oahu, I almost wore socks.


----------



## SCW (Mar 19, 2005)

bigbill said:


> It was 69 degrees this morning in Oahu, I almost wore socks.


     

Last winter I rode in 9* once and many, many times in less than 30*. Dress right and it's not a problem.


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

Tomorrow morning will be 34F when I head out. 30F windchill. I'm ready for it. 

Now the REAL question is... when will my boy in the Burley say it's too cold for his 15minute commute to school? 

Edit: The weather report was wrong... it was 28F when I left the house (according to the digital thermometer outside the window)


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

bigbill said:


> It was 69 degrees this morning in Oahu, I almost wore socks.


Oh Bill, poor, poor Bill, 69 degrees sounds like you struggled . I've ridden down to -25C with ski googles, goretex overmitts, wool inner mitts, Sorel winter boots, a balaclava, a good fleece hat and insulated overpants, and didn't feel a thing. Just don't forget the Lypsyl or else your lips will crack in 5 minutes!!
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I've ridden down to the 20s (F) but I'm not sure what will happen this year because my commute is much longer. I've already ridden to work in the 30s a couple of times this year (and then it was in the 60s on the way home).


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

firstrax said:


> This cold!


I was _IN_ hell once when that happened! That sign is from Hell, Michigan... just a hop, skip, and jump from where I'm at... more or less.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Going to Hell*



simoriah said:


> That sign is from Hell, Michigan.


If you play your cards right and know where you're going, you can ride from Hell to Hope to Bliss to Paradise without ever leaving the State of Michigan - 360+ miles by bike


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> If you play your cards right and know where you're going, you can ride from Hell to Hope to Bliss to Paradise without ever leaving the State of Michigan - 360+ miles by bike


And if you're feeling REAL adventurous, you can even reach Climax! (Also in MI)


----------



## njcoppola (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow! I'm with BigBill. Being a Vegas native, cold doesn't register well with me. This morning when I left at 6:30 it was about 55ish, and to me that was chilly! This was my second week commuting to work, rode 5 out of the 6 days, clocked 131 miles. I think I'm going to walk over to Wally world tonight and see what they have for better base layers. My dress today consisted of regular 'ol cotton socks, shorts, el cheapo undershirt, jersey, and arm warmers. My ride seems like as soon as my body is nice and toasty, I have a long downhill run at 25+ mph and chills me right down! 

MB1, you are either one dedicated dude or you need to have your head examined!! Love the DC pics, went there on vacation this last July. I still get chocked up thinking about the wall, arlington cemetary, etc. 

Ride on,
Neal


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

njcoppola said:


> Wow! I'm with BigBill. Being a Vegas native, cold doesn't register well with me. This morning when I left at 6:30 it was about 55ish, and to me that was chilly! This was my second week commuting to work, rode 5 out of the 6 days, clocked 131 miles. I think I'm going to walk over to Wally world tonight and see what they have for better base layers. My dress today consisted of regular 'ol cotton socks, shorts, el cheapo undershirt, jersey, and arm warmers. My ride seems like as soon as my body is nice and toasty, I have a long downhill run at 25+ mph and chills me right down!
> 
> MB1, you are either one dedicated dude or you need to have your head examined!! Love the DC pics, went there on vacation this last July. I still get chocked up thinking about the wall, arlington cemetary, etc.
> 
> ...


55F is chilly? Hell... I went out today at 60F and thought "Man, it's warm out today!" I'm almost looking forward to those COLD days we get up here in Detroit.. you know... the days that it's so cold the snot freezes inside your nose when you just go out to get the mail? I'll probably have to bundle up my head a little bit when it gets that frosty.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

I've done -20f, and that's too cold. If you have the gear, you can do about anything. I made a commitment to ride all winter and I did with little pain. I pretty much wimp out at 40 nowadays. I can do lower, but I just don't like to. I ride because it is fun, and I just don't have fun in the cold.

Unless the snow conditions are just right... then I will break my rule and go out sliding around!


----------



## fixintogo (Nov 14, 2005)

Here in sunny Austin TX we're pretty spoiled. I generally don't ride much when it's below 40, but it only drops that low a few times a year, and usually only for a day or two at a stretch. Tomorrow morning it's supposed to be 38, but I find that in the city (and once the sun comes up) it doesn't feel that bad unless it's windy. I usually layer up a couple of shirts, put something around my ears, and wear full-fingered gloves. But I'll still wear shorts, sometimes with knee warmers, and that's about it. By 5:00 pm it'll be 70, and perfect for the ride home. You northerners who ride year-round have my utmost respect.


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

It was 25F with a 15-20mph headwind almost the entire way into work. Slow but satisfying. I wonder how long it'll be before it starts to get COLD....


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Brrrrrrr 51 this morning in Phx. I finally used my leg warmers. 4 layers on the upper body. Gonna need something for my ears.
Supposed to be close to 80 for the ride home tho.
I'm a desert rat - I don't take to the cold very well but I'm trying.


----------



## njcoppola (Oct 20, 2005)

Yuri- I'm with you! As a Vegas native (desert rat) anything below 60 and we start to get cold! I found the perfect combo of clothes this morning. When I left the house it was 45*, first half of ride is gradual climbing, flat in the middle and 3 miles of 25+ mph at the end. Arm warmers, long sleeve base layer, short sleeve jersey, un-lined windbreaker, warm gloves, ear warmer/head band thingie, duct taped the vents on the shoes. It was perfect!! 

I've also come to find that Wallie world can be a decent source for inexpensive gear. Base layer (stretchy kind) shirts- $10, cheap glove liners $.97, polyester sock liners (hunting dept.) $2, Mechanic's gloves- $10, i.e., if you can stand to walk around in there a little, you'll find almost everything you need and will save some dough!!


Neal
"ride it or crash trying"


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

YuriB said:


> Brrrrrrr 51 this morning in Phx. I finally used my leg warmers. 4 layers on the upper body. Gonna need something for my ears.
> Supposed to be close to 80 for the ride home tho.
> I'm a desert rat - I don't take to the cold very well but I'm trying.


4 layers on the upper body?! I had less than that on in 25F!

helmet cover, baclava, skullcap (gotta keep the head warm)
clear lenses on the Rudy's B)
stretchy wally-world base layer ($10), long sleeve Performance Century jersey, unlined windbreaker (all zipped up)
hands - windbreaker gloves from REI... $30ish. Some insulation. Enough that my fingers were cold at the start but were toasty at the end.
performance thermafleece tights (with chamois) and some windbreaker pants.
coolmax socks, Diadora Geko MTB shoes (no tape), thermal booties around the shoes.
A partridge in a pear tree... er... oops...

I was a little chilly when I left the house. I was pretty warm (too much?) when I got to work. My pants had condensation droplets on the inside when I peeled out of my clothes to take my shower.

Again... I wonder how long it'll be before it gets REALLY cold.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Sub 10 degrees F. on my DRIVE in this AM.


----------



## xequar (Feb 25, 2005)

27 F when I left this morning (14 with wind chill according to the news). Very enjoyable ride, especially with the wind at my back  . Four layers, balaclava, and tights and all is well.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

*Down in the teens is fine...*



njcoppola said:


> I'm curious to know how die hard the "typical" commuter is. At what point do you say, "the hell with this, it's too cold."?


I'm not as hardy as MB1, but riding in the teens isn't really a problem. I don't normally commute when it is colder than that because I don't want a mechanical or a flat to turn into A Big Problem because it is cold. Changing a flat at 15 degrees is hard on the hands.


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

xequar said:


> 27 F when I left this morning (14 with wind chill according to the news). Very enjoyable ride, especially with the wind at my back  . Four layers, balaclava, and tights and all is well.


My ride home should be fast and easy. I won't envy you come evening. That wind was a WITCH this morning!


----------



## njcoppola (Oct 20, 2005)

*My Conclusion....*

I've come to the realization that some of you are "nuts"! Not that there is anything wrong with that, just an observation. 

Being that I am faily new to commuting (3 weeks) and got into it simply because of the time change I ran out of daylight hours to ride. I had debated buying a trainer and simply putting the bike inside vs. commuting on a regular basis. I didn't think that I would enjoy "riding" inside without the actual experience (wind in face, scenery, etc.) I came to the conclusion recently that I will continue to commute as long as it is enjoyable and not miserably cold. (probably 40* for my girlie self) Lucky for me, our "winters" are really short and if I were to take time off due to cold I would likely be back to commuting around late Feb./ early March. 

I am sure that come July we will have having a similar post titled "How hot is too hot" due to the fact that some mornings it doesn't get below 90* and daytime temps reach towards 115*!!


Until then, be safe and keep warm!

Neal


----------



## xequar (Feb 25, 2005)

Yeah, my co-workers are under the theory that I am attempting to establish an insanity defense for an as-of-yet uncommitted crime. 

My theory is that with enough layers, anything can be rideable. So I don't know what TOO cold is yet, but the 19 F (9 wind chill) was certainly a step in that direction. On the other hand, I think riding in kept me warmer than I would have been by sitting in my car waiting for the heater to start working!


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, I just took what I consider my first cold ride of the year. I went out this morning for a 10 mile easy ride before work. It was 34 degrees. Not too bad but I don't think I will go out much colder than 30 degrees this winter. Not like 30 years ago when I often went out in the teens. I'm a little more sane now.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*First week at below 30F*

Reno been getting below freezing in the morning thus I've been riding at 25F to 30F in the morning. I'll usually ride down to about 15F before the wind on my face get to be too much. There's nothing cool about frostbite around the small, exposed "ring" of my face that my baclava doesn't cover....

When I can't ride then I walk to work. It's only 5 miles and the windchill isn't as bad


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

xequar said:


> Yeah, my co-workers are under the theory that I am attempting to establish an insanity defense for an as-of-yet uncommitted crime.
> 
> My theory is that with enough layers, anything can be rideable. So I don't know what TOO cold is yet, but the 19 F (9 wind chill) was certainly a step in that direction. On the other hand, I think riding in kept me warmer than I would have been by sitting in my car waiting for the heater to start working!


It is starting to get cold, eh? I'm still waiting for a part for my LED-based light... the Lead acid battery I've got needs to be charged before each commute... and it BARELY lasts the hour-long ride.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm with you. A mid-teen commute is about it. A joy ride I try to keep above 20F. My commute is only 5.5 miles so I can endure pretty cold temps for that period of time. I'll usually wear a polypro t, mid-weight LS crew, and a heavy Nalini winter jacket w/bibs and my Hind thermal tights w/Smart wool socks and neoprene booties, polypro glove liners and Castelli windstopper (goretex)gloves, as well as a cap. Does the job quite wwell, even for longer rides.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

It was 27°F here this morning. I foolishly left the house wearing polypro glove liners and fingerless gloves. My hands hurt like hell for 30 minutes after arriving at work. I think I've been shocked into Winter Mode now and won't make that mistake again.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

*It's not the cold, but the slick roads . . .*

that keeps me off my bike. In Spokane (that's Spo-can for those fooled by general rule of pronunciation) it's been mid-20's quite a bit lately for the morning ride, but with freezing fog on the roadway which can make things dicey. The tough part is a hill right at the start, where I haven't warmed up, but get all but frozen on the descent. The rest of the ride is getting wamred up. My morning ride is only 5.6 miles, so if it's cold, I barely start to sweat. I take a longer route (8.4 to 16 miles, depending) on the way home, with a good bit of climbing to keep me warm. Once the snow starts and gets piled at the side of the road, making parts of the ride dangerous because of crusty ice, that's when I hang things up.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

For me Depends on if I'm on the road or off

Last Thursday it was Around 20 degees on my comute
Top
Nike Dri-fit Polyester t-shirt
Surly Wool Jersey
Race Face LS Jersey
Race Face Aqua-Light jacket Water/wind resistent

Bottom
Six Panal shorts
Cannondale thin tight
cannondale base tight ** great value @ $45

head
Nike Skull cap
Helmet

Feet
De Feet Woolie Bullies
Lake MXZ300 Winter Boots 

hands
outlast glove liner
Cannondale Windstopper gloves

Eyes
Spy Meteors

25miles on the road

I could have worn my Race Face Aqua-Not Jacket water/wind Proof
On the road you deal with more wind Chill open areas and Higher Speed
If I was off road I would have been dress perfect

The coldest I've remember was 8 degrees on a mountain bike gathering
we rode for an hour and a half then had Hot Chocolate and muffins at Panara


----------

